# FSM JDM X-Trail PNT30 with SR20VET!!!



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

*Original manuals SR20VET & QR20DE + Image of a disk FSM X-Trail PNT30*

Deposit Files - *MECHANIC ENGINE*, *8.16 Мb*

Deposit Files - *ELECTRIC ENGINE*, *8,82 Мb*

Deposit Files - *Image of a disk ISO "FSM X-TRAIL PNT30 japan" with SR20VET*,*441,2 Мб*


----------



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

*FSM JDM PNT30, modified for machine translation in the browser on the English:*

To download the modified version for machine translation on English, 183 Mb

*DOWNLOAD*

It is prepared kaskas and AlexS (drom.ru)

File unrar in a folder on a hard disk.

For machine translation with Japanese on English it is recommended to establish browser *Mozilla Firefox* and in the browser to establish the *Panel of tools Google* (the panel supports only Explorer and Firefox, but Explorer works incorrectly).
In the browser it is necessary to open a starting file *\T30_japanese_for_translation\01\TableOfContents.htm* (to restayling) or *\T30_japanese_for_translation\02\TableOfContents.htm* (restayling), panels of tools *Google* to press button "*Translate*". After that in a falling tab to choose page language - Japanese and again to press button "Translate". In panel options it is possible to specify always to translate from the Japanese.


----------

